# Tuross NSW - of Hippos, Chokos and Fizz



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

patwah said:


> While Mum was feeding little Patwah (?) on a rock,


His name is unit. Also, that must have been really weird for Nars to see your mum do that.


----------



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

g'day patwah, good times at Tuross, you timed it well mate, - Tuross today was massive amounts of water heading seaward, i wish i'd had my camera, flooding on a grand scale after all the rain we had. could be a while before it settles, Even here tonight at Lilli Pilli the sea is pounding and really dirty, wouldn't expect to get out for a week or so if we don't get much more rain. On the plus side a lot of people now have water views they have never seen before!!, cheers JohnO


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm going to give the flower child an epic ceiling doona for her first fish trophy.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

My spotters were a gift mate, and your a goose...

Great report, dont read enough of them from you mega Dad.

Chin up, Marlo sooooonnnnn....


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Yay go Lily.

Very entertaining Patwah.


----------



## OTTO (Aug 22, 2010)

I was having a bad day until i read your report, now lm smiling.
I love your writing.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Great report Patwah.
Love the mental image of Lily spearing the fish with her rod tip.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Great read Patwah, plenty of laughs!


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Great report mate. Tuross is close to my heart. Unfortunately for me i have a four day leave pass next weekend at Tuross. Looks like it will be hard going with all this rain. My leave passes are seldom refundable and often come with special conditions. That's before the fine print which inlcudes me making the winner of "Father of the Year" look like the devil himself. Whilst me and the better half were watching foxtel i played the beginning of Mark Berg's fishing addiction where he says "Marry the man, Marry the fisherman" She still doesn't get it. Only joking honey i love u long time. ;-)


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice read, those family trips away is what its all about!

We were down there a few months ago, sailing the TI on the Lake, and I managed spot of fishing. Top spot.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Wonderful write up mate.  Lily is going to be a fishing demon in no time.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ8sH+MAAAbXgAAQQAMEgBAAL83eICAAMUGjRoMgNCKeKYaTCDZqikZPcTWeYyzFbVAg1tDj34hFbKaOlFaoG/xdyRThQkA8sH+M


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay paddy, very good report and great to see a kid that age getting into it.

peeled prawns on a bait holder with the hook completely hidden are what i always start kids off on cause little bream are a sucker for it.

drop less flatties by just keeping the pressure on lightly and towing em round til they're tired. 
they fight very clean till they see you and then they invariabley head shake and the lures pop or their little teeth saw thru the line.

great report , really enjoyed it. bring the family up the gold coast some time mate . got spare yak waiting for you.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Hahaha, thats the best report ive ever read, classic!!


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

> P "Check yo'self before I wreck yo'self"


Totally aweso. The Massive rules. ;-)

NO further mention of my stuffed toys would also be appreciated, dude.


----------

